# Is a fallen shoe considered lame?



## mohdalali (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi all,

It is a pleasure to be a part of this great community! I’ve been training for endurance rides in Dubai for almost 4 years now..

I experienced a vet panel where they considered a horse that went for a 40 KM novice qualification ride lame.. however, I kept explaining that the shoe fell down and it was a slight lameness due to the shoe falling down.

Based on FEI endurance rules, if anyone knows, is a fallen shoe considered irregular gait?

Thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you mean the horse lost a shoe or the shoe was loose and shifted? If so, yes! If it causes the horse discomfort, for all intense purposes, that's lame to me.


----------



## mohdalali (Nov 3, 2021)

waresbear said:


> Do you mean the horse lost a shoe or the shoe was loose and shifted? If so, yes! If it causes the horse discomfort, for all intense purposes, that's lame to me.


Yes, the horse lost his shoe in the last few kilometers. Once he was back to the stable, we fitted in a new shoe and he was sound.

I think I need a new farrier!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I would guess that the lost shoe wouldn’t be qualified as lame if the horse wasn’t tender from its loss. Rarely is the horse who comes off a lost shoe in the mountains perfectly sound.

It would depend, the idea of a new farrier. When were the shoes done? Does he normally throw shoes? These types of questions you should consider before getting mad. Sometimes things just line up that way.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Always blame the farrier


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

As I understand it, if you can correct the gait (by putting another shoe on or pulling the opposite shoe), then the horse will be considered sound. The rides I've been to (not FEI) had farriers available. Was there no farrier available to put a shoe back on for you? I've seen shoes replaced and the horse went through the check again, and passed through. Sometimes the horse had a stone bruise, and then did not pass even with the shoe replaced.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

I agree with gottatrot, when I used to ride Endurance and Competitive Trail (not FEI) if you could correct the soundness you can pass as sound.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wvfarrier said:


> Always blame the farrier


Well... the farrier IS the hoof guy! 





(That was a joke - I couldn't live without my farrier... he keeps my navicular horse sound)....


----------

